# Random Pics



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My girls took a hike this morning while waiting for me to come out of the house.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Tell them beautiful ladies to hike it on down to my place!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Redheads said:


> Tell them beautiful ladies to hike it on down to my place!


Seriously same here


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The blaze faced bigger two in the first pic are out of Nancy D's old doe "Lady Derringer".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking herd!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful girls !!!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous does...nice place


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girls! Is that red leg doe in the first pic Fearless? Is she showing babies or is that just gut?  Is 14 goats the whole herd?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Pretty girls! Is that red leg doe in the first pic Fearless? Is she showing babies or is that just gut?  Is 14 goats the whole herd?


Yes, that is Fearless. I think she's bred, but only about 40 days. She has plumped up around the belly, but she is a big belly goat anyway.  I have 17 goats on the farm right now, but that will be down to 15 after tomorrow, as I'm taking two wethers to the sale.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous ♥ A herd to truly be proud of and appreciate  If I weren't so far away they could certainly hike to our place, haha.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like the front doe in the second picture with the solid brown head.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice I am still determined to come down and get a doe from you then drive all the way to Washington to get a few. Who am I kidding I don't like going more then an hour to pick one up lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> I really like the front doe in the second picture with the solid brown head.


Good eye, Roger. She has 78 ABGA points.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang I am good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

